# Combustible gas detectors



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Any opinions on the best for the buck. I have had to find leaks before and sometimes it's easy, sometimes hard, but it always involves time and soap bubbles


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I use Cal-Blue micro leak detector.(soap) This stuffs bout 30 bucks a gallon but is awesome. Some use helium and helium detectors. I dont know much bout that but been considering trying it. Its supposed to be useful in finding sewer gas leaks as well. Good luck!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> I use Cal-Blue micro leak detector.(soap) This stuffs bout 30 bucks a gallon but is awesome. Some use helium and helium detectors. I dont know much bout that but been considering trying it. Its supposed to be useful in finding sewer gas leaks as well. Good luck!


 

*Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.
__________________


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

mpsllc said:


> I use Cal-Blue micro leak detector.(soap) This stuffs bout 30 bucks a gallon but is awesome. Some use helium and helium detectors. I dont know much bout that but been considering trying it. Its supposed to be useful in finding sewer gas leaks as well. Good luck!


I am referring to an electronic sniffer.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use the Bacharach Leakator 10 combustible gas detector. It will detect not only propane and natural gas, but also: acetone, acetylene, ammonia, benzene, butane, ethanol, ethylene oxide, gasoline, hexane, hydrogen, industrial solvents, paint thinners and naphtha.http://www.bacharach-inc.com


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a TIF 8800, it has served me well and is sensitive enough to detect methane.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I have a TIF 8800, it has served me well and is sensitive enough to detect methane.


 I use the same as KTS, been a great unit. I found leaks that even NICOR couldn't find.

KTS its good to see you back.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Have you used this unit for locating sewer smell?:blink:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> Have you used this unit for locating sewer smell?:blink:


I use smoke bombs or peppermint oil to locate sewer smells.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> Any opinions on the best for the buck. I have had to find leaks before and sometimes it's easy, sometimes hard, but it always involves time and soap bubbles



TIF 8800-A

The thing is bulletproof and changing the sensor is a snap.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> I use the same as KTS, been a great unit. I found leaks that even NICOR couldn't find.
> 
> KTS its good to see you back.


Same here. Good unit


----------



## badbatch (Sep 16, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> I use smoke bombs or peppermint oil to locate sewer smells.


Could you please explain using pepperment oil to locate sewer smells


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I use a BIC lighter to find combustible gas leaks. Works every time.

Just a little hard on the eye brows but in all it is the cheapest method.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

badbatch said:


> Could you please explain using pepperment oil to locate sewer smells


 
I prefer a smoke test, but they are essentially the same. Turn off HVAC equipment in building, close doors and windows, turn off fans, etc. On roof drop smoke canister (or oil of peppermint) down suspected stack and cover stack tightly. Go downstairs and start looking for smoke coming from fixtures, behind walls, behind vanities, etc.


One time I had a restaurant that such a bad sewer gas odor, people would get up during the middle of their lunch and just leave. Haul a$$ is more like it. Several 'plumbers' had tried to find source of odor but failed. I mean it was obnoxious the odor- real bad in certain areas. I did a smoke test with my partner, and when we checked the men's room, we observed the smoke comong from the bottom of men's room w/c. When I tried to move toilet, it lifted up on one side (flange broken and wax seal blown). After replacing wax and w/c flange, problem was corrected.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I did a smoke test with my partner, and when we checked the men's room, we observed the smoke comong from the bottom of men's room w/c. When I tried to move toilet, it lifted up on one side (flange broken and wax seal blown). After replacing wax and w/c flange, problem was corrected.


I usually find those types of things before resorting to a smoke test....


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I also prefer a smoke test...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Peppermint oil is used when you do a smoke test does not show up but you still get odors. You send a guy on the roof to pour down the peppermint oil, and leave him outside. The peppermint oil will penetrate the drywall and you will be able to track down a more accurate spot for the source of odors.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

What smoke canisters do you use?


----------



## lucygray (Mar 16, 2015)

hi..
I have never use soapy water to detect gas leak, i am using Multi Pro gas detector to one of my project but i will try soapy water to see how these things work.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

lucygray said:


> hi..
> I have never use soapy water to detect gas leak, i am using Multi Pro gas detector to one of my project but i will try soapy water to see how these things work.


 Hey lucy.. plumbers here only... unless you know how to bow for folding ruler..


----------



## joeplumber85 (Jul 16, 2012)

Old thread but I have a UEI CD100A combustible gas leak detector and it works great for my hvac work and I have also used it successfully to detect sewer gas.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

joeplumber85 said:


> Old thread but I have a UEI CD100A combustible gas leak detector and it works great for my hvac work and I have also used it successfully to detect sewer gas.


I had the same leak detector it worked awesome also worked good for finding sewer gas leaks in floor drains and such. Until the Calibration went out, called up the mfg they said mines that's 3 years old can't be repaired and they'll sell me a new one. Checked Amazon found same unit 20% cheaper then what the mfg was offering.


----------



## oldblue (Apr 10, 2015)

Greenguy said:


> I had the same leak detector it worked awesome also worked good for finding sewer gas leaks in floor drains and such. Until the Calibration went out, called up the mfg they said mines that's 3 years old can't be repaired and they'll sell me a new one. Checked Amazon found same unit 20% cheaper then what the mfg was offering.



Have the same one. Two problems the thing seems too sensitive. Finding very small leaks that must of been there 100 years ago when the house was built. That and the knob loosens after awhile I have to take it apart and tighten the knob. Other than that its great. 

I also use big blu soap and a lighter. Mainly a lighter since I mainly do simple repairs and just want to make sure I'm not going to blow the house up. Figure its fine if I blow myself up like a captain going down with his ship. If I don't die and don't see a flame figure the occupants will smell it before they do. I pull the meter and use nitrogen or compressed air if I do a major repair. Even then I don't feel right until I put a lighter to it. The lighter is the least sensitive but still makes me feel like I'm for sure not going to kill anybody.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

oldblue said:


> Have the same one. Two problems the thing seems too sensitive. Finding very small leaks that must of been there 100 years ago when the house was built. That and the knob loosens after awhile I have to take it apart and tighten the knob. Other than that its great.
> 
> I also use big blu soap and a lighter. Mainly a lighter since I mainly do simple repairs and just want to make sure I'm not going to blow the house up. Figure its fine if I blow myself up like a captain going down with his ship. If I don't die and don't see a flame figure the occupants will smell it before they do. I pull the meter and use nitrogen or compressed air if I do a major repair. Even then I don't feel right until I put a lighter to it. The lighter is the least sensitive but still makes me feel like I'm for sure not going to kill anybody.


Three posts and no intro... so far non plumber can't read ..


----------

